# Neve Serra Amarela / Serra do Gerês



## Senador (11 Jan 2008 às 21:05)

UPDATE CLIQUEM NO LINK ABAIXO

 http://good-times.webshots.com/album/562093126pjEeFX <-


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2008 às 14:41)

Opá..
Adorava viver assim pertinho da serra.
Estou a ver que foi um grande passeio.. E acima de tudo um bom passeio


----------

